# GA Showcase During HS Season



## SDMama (Dec 4, 2021)

So HS athletes have to miss playing with their schools and the schedule also requires them to miss 2 days of school. Is it worth it?






						Champions League CA & Showcase | Girls Academy League
					






					girlsacademyleague.com


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

SDMama said:


> So HS athletes have to miss playing with their schools and the schedule also requires them to miss 2 days of school. Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## GT45 (Dec 4, 2021)

SDMama said:


> So HS athletes have to miss playing with their schools and the schedule also requires them to miss 2 days of school. Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your daughter wants to get seen by coaches, yes. It is obvious.


----------



## SDMama (Dec 4, 2021)

I guess I’m just surprised that GA decided to have a showcase in SoCal during SoCal’s HS season. 
Couldn’t they have done this after HS season was over?   

Seems like either poor planning -or- that they’re making a statement that kids should choose between the two (club v. HS). Wasn’t that one of the benefits of ECNL over DA (that players could do both club+HS) before DA folded?


----------



## GT45 (Dec 4, 2021)

ECNL and GA are national leagues. Most clubs around the country do not play HS soccer in the winter. So Cal teams in GA are not many. They are catering to the majority. Besides, is it really that hard to wait a few weeks to join your high school team? I would hope your coaches understand the college exposure at stake for the player.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

GT45 said:


> ECNL and GA are national leagues. Most clubs around the country do not play HS soccer in the winter. So Cal teams in GA are not many. They are catering to the majority. Besides, is it really that hard to wait a few weeks to join your high school team? I would hope your coaches understand the college exposure at stake for the player.


The last few years we were all told not to play HSS by Docs.  Stop lying.  All the best of the best before this bullshit GDA/GA formed, EVERYONE played HSS.  Mallory Pugh was stud in HSS.  Sophie Smith.  Trinity Rodman.  Come on man.  That is the whole truth and nothing but that truth.  The GA will fail for this reason as well and the same reason GDA failed.  Lame that we keep going round and round.....


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey GT45, I am dropping this stupid argument.  My buddy lost his job and his kids play soccer and are damn good and he's SOL.  He is not one to beg for help so who knows.  I was feeling for him and remembering how we were knocked out because of all the travel expenses and giving up HSS was not an option.  I got all worked up for nothing.  I know real change is coming.  I was just hoping you would like to share more.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 4, 2021)

crush said:


> The last few years we were all told not to play HSS by Docs.  Stop lying.  All the best of the best before this bullshit GDA/GA formed, EVERYONE played HSS.  Mallory Pugh was stud in HSS.  Sophie Smith.  Trinity Rodman.  Come on man.  That is the whole truth and nothing but that truth.  The GA will fail for this reason as well and the same reason GDA failed.  Lame that we keep going round and round.....


Where did I lie? I did not even discuss DA. I am a fan of HS soccer. I just said that the GA players will not suffer by missing a few HS games to play in a showcase. My kid has never been told not to play HS Soccer. So, no, we were not all told that by DOCS.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2021)

Wasn't surf college cup, silverlakes and a few other "showcase" events held over Thanksgiving weekend?
Why does GA need their own event?  Just enter your teams in the SoCal events.


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 7, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Wasn't surf college cup, silverlakes and a few other "showcase" events held over Thanksgiving weekend?
> Why does GA need their own event?  Just enter your teams in the SoCal events.


ECNL had a showcase 2 weeks before the Thanksgiving events and another in Tennessee the weekend after. Should ECNL teams have skipped those and played in the SoCal events over the holiday? I know some did both just like some GA teams are doing both.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 7, 2021)

fwiw, I note that the only AZ GA club (SC Del Sol) does not have any teams entered 07+, AZ HS starts after thanksgiving, so obviously that club or those teams decided not to enter and do HS instead.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 16, 2021)

My older missed the first 2 or3 non league games of HS to go to the ECNL showcase and had previously done the DA showcases in Florida this time of year. My younger and her team decided not to go to San Diego because it was the weekend before finals, I think a couple of other teams that she knows players on also skipped this one. They will go to North Carolina in April.
If you were in the Champions league you needed to go to this event -- so that becomes a problem in forcing teams to go.


----------

